# What would you plant in a 30 inch tall 50 gallon tank...



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

i would use some sagitaria subulata or giant sagitaria. anubias on some hard scape to get it closer to the light. 

with a tank that deep you're going to struggle to get enough light to the lower reaches of the tank.

good luck!-K


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

amazon swords


----------



## sajata (Aug 21, 2009)

Water onion. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crinum_thaianum
I saw this as a centerpiece plant in the 60cm cube at a LFS and it looked great. they guy said tank had been setup for over 3 years and had done nothing to it other than water maintenance. I wish i had a picture of it now. they next time i go back to MI i will snap a pic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

that onion is beautiful, it really is impressive...

Anymore ideas? Would crypt wenditti work in the foreground with a huge plant like onion or sword. I have a gorgeous Rubin Sword that is about 20 inches tall. I would like to densely plant...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Very tall and bulky driftwood first off. Plants, Cryptocryne usteriana, Cryptocoryne Spiralis and any Aponogeton Sp.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would go for the crinum as well. They are soooooo cool. I love mine.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

F22 said:


> I would go for the crinum as well. They are soooooo cool. I love mine.


Not a bad choice. Takes a while to grow, but worth it if you have the patience.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea, i had mine for 3 months before it did anything, but it is so unusual i have to suggest it every chance i get.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi,
F22, Gatekeeper:
Is it safe to assume you speak of the crinum thiaman (sp) or are you talking about the calimastratum? Both are really nice looking.
Sandie


----------



## Preeths (Jan 29, 2008)

Vallesneria spiralis (i hope i spelled it right)


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

crinum thaianum is the one i have right now, however I am also getting a crinum natans tomorrow, which will look amazing as well


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

sandie said:


> Hi,
> F22, Gatekeeper:
> Is it safe to assume you speak of the crinum thiaman (sp) or are you talking about the calimastratum? Both are really nice looking.
> Sandie


Either. Crinums get quite large and tall. Perfect tank for them.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you put a sword in this tank you'll have a hard time growing many if any other plants once it grows in b/c it will take over the tank.

+1 for Crinium, Vals, and/or Crypts. Anubias would be great for some mid-ground plants b/c they can take being shaded, and I'd try E. tenellus, Marselia minuta, or Lilaeopsis mauritiana for the foreground (depending on what you pick for the midground).


----------



## webgirl74 (Dec 2, 2009)

My giant hygro is growing great in my low tech set up (barely over 1 watt per gallon). Grows quite tall and I feel is quite easy to grow.


----------



## ravenmyth (Dec 22, 2008)

*Tall tank plants*

I agree with the thoughts about Vallesneria spiralis. It would work well for back and sides.

The deeper water would be more problamatic and you might want to consider plants requiring lower light such as Java fern, java moss, and maybe crypt wendtii.


----------

